# A gentle warning - Don't breed sister and brothers



## RebeccaJC (Aug 17, 2015)

I haven't posted here in a while but if you remember me at all, you will remember I lost two bunnies and one nearly passed. I got Mindy my older rabbit whose 2 years old now and she had babies unexpectedly. The other male rabbit she had been with was her age, looked the same, all the same age I had a worrying feeling they had been bred brother and sister, the last owner denied this but I know for a fact they were brother and sister. I googled and I found people saying its okay to breed them, others saying not, well I am telling you do NOT breed brother and sister, for the love of God do not do it! Its unfair on the rabbits and anyone who purchases the rabbits from you. I have the last surviving rabbit now. I found out today the two I gave away died very recently of the same difficulties all the other rabbits have had and my miracle Phoebe whose now 1.6 years nearly died twice.. she became ill this year with blindness in her eye which was a brain tumor and had to have the eye removed, she would have died had i left it a week longer, well her sister it turns out passed away 2 weeks ago blindness in the eye and then fitting and seizures. I am counting my lucky stars but my heart breaks for that poor girl I gave those rabbits too and they died at a year old and one a year and a half old. All the same conditions. This is without a doubt due to brother and sister being bred so please whatever you do if you're thinking about it do not make this mistake!! My Phoebe is a fighter and a miracle, I count my lucky stars every day shes with us, she nearly died at 4 weeks old and again as i said earlier this year, the tears I sobbed and cried.. it was horrible and now after hearing she's the only survivor I have fears she may not live the long life expectancy I'd like her to.. but I have to hold onto hope. Don't put yourself, the rabbits or the people you give those rabbits to through that.. and don't think because difficulties don't arise till a year after you give them away it isn't your fault or due to your breeding... because trust me.. my two bunnies who died at 8 weeks and 4 months, they died of same issue as this poor owner has had to go through with a year old rabbit, i warned her after that one passed, and sadly her last one has also passed now... just don't do it, please, think about those involved. That's all I have to say.


----------



## RebeccaJC (Aug 17, 2015)

Also RIP to all you little beauties, the short time I had with you all brought so much joy into my life.. RIP to the two little ones who gave joy to someone elses life for almost a year and a half... my Phoebe is the second one from the right in.. I am so sad all her brothers and sisters are no longer with us.. RIP beautiful angels.. Xx


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 17, 2015)

welcome back to the board and sorry to hear about your loss =0(

may they R.I.P. and binky away over the rainbow along w/ the rest of our loved ones =*0/


----------



## RebeccaJC (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you. Its really upset me what's happened. I just hope my post will at least make someone stop, think and not breed a brother and sister. There's too much risk involved and it can cause a lot of heartache and unnecessary suffering.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2015)

> This is without a doubt due to brother and sister being bred so please whatever you do if you're thinking about it do not make this mistake!!



While I'm sorry for your loss, this is not true. Some breeders have to breed family to family for certain traits and they do not have these issues. Genetic issues can be present and cause such issues that you have experienced and may have absolutely nothing to do with breeding a brother and sister together. It sounds like your rabbits had many other issues going on that had absolutely nothing to do with inbreeding, but very well could have been multiplied by that.

Note: Always leave breeding to the professionals.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 17, 2015)

I breed family members sometimes as it improves a certain fault in the rabbit. I don't breed brother and sister but I breed other members like son and mum... 


Sorry for your loss, maybe they rest in peace over the rainbow bridge


----------



## RebeccaJC (Aug 18, 2015)

I disagree with you entirely. If you google you will find many people go through heartache thanks to inbreeding, it has the same warning with humans. I am fed up of people thinking its okay to inbreed! If problems develop later down people think its not down to inbreeding, I assure it is, be safe to anyone considering it and has no knowledge. My Mindy is a healthy little thing but these babies issues are down to being inbred, I can assure you of that. Google gives you many other stories of other heartaches!


----------



## RebeccaJC (Aug 18, 2015)

Also I did not breed my rabbits, she got pregnant accidentally by her brother, I intend to breed in the future, I've enough knowledge and i know I'll be a good breeder but id never breed brother and sister, heartache and disaster waiting to happen. Well done to those who succeeded and it didnt cause heartache but why put the risk through? And its not right, you wouldnt breed human siblings, dont breed animals the same!


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 18, 2015)

You have no proof they were even brother and sister... Many rabbits can be the same age and look the same....
With the serious genetic issues that occurred with her kids, I sure hope you get her spayed and DO NOT breed her. You all ready have evidence that her kits had issue that should be a huge red flag to never breed this rabbit. 
As well you have no idea what her genetic background is, another reason not to breed that rabbit.
If you're not going to breed to better the breed you should not be breeding rabbits.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 18, 2015)

Rebecca I did not say I breed brother and sister! Why don't you read my post again and pull your head in! I said I breed mother son etc... Not brother and sister as they causes issue. 

Also you say you'll be a good breeder, well you won't be because your breeding pets not show or meat stock so why don't you stop complaining for some breeders inbreeding is the best as it improves a lot!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 18, 2015)

Really guys. It was an accidental litter which was already stated.

It is very unfortunate what happened to your bunnies and I'm sorry it did.

Breeding rabbits or any animal is not a simple thing like most people think. They think it's no big deal with little risks when in reality it is a very serious decision and should be clearly thought about before it be done. The health of the rabbits and what is best for the animal must be of upmost importance and something a lot of times people don't think about


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your losses.

As others have said, it's difficult to determine the cause of the problems. Genetics are not as straightforward as they may seem. It is unlikely for an entire litter to suffer from the same obscure genetic issue, whether the parents are related or not. This could have just as easily been caused by environmental, dietary or other factors.

Linebreeding (breeding relatives) is a common practice that actually improves consistency in a line. This means it makes it easier to identify genetic faults and correct them. Brother/sister breedings are not typically done, but sire/daughter, dam/son, aunts, uncles, etc. are all typical in serious breeding programs. Breeding siblings won't give you babies with three heads or anything weird like that, but siblings are just SO genetically similar that there is really no benefit to a pairing like that.

Anyway, I am very sorry you've had this experience.


----------

